# is my tiny red going to die?



## FishHulk (Dec 8, 2006)

i noticed my smallest red belly is having his fin bitten alot that it's almost gone! if i leave him in there are the other p's going to kill him? should i put him in one of those breeder nets? or should i let him die since i have a 60 gallon tank?


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

I don't know the proper term, so I'm just going to say grunt. When I first got my rbps I had a grunt that stayed 1" while the others grew to 3". None of the other four ever messed with him, it was just more difficult for it to get food. He's just now starting to catch up in size. I personally would put him in a hospital tank for a while if he's getting picked on.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

agreed wait till hes all healed up then try and but him back with the others .. if it continues to be a major problem id look to heal it up then sell it


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I believe you're refering to the "Runt."

Smaller ones do tend to get picked on, and sometimes killed.

Ya just never know.


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

hate to have that happen to one of my p's. Like said above i would remove him heal him. wait till he gets bigger then try re introducing him. Goodluck


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

I really bad ideas in the begining that you put the small red with the big one...small red always will get pick on.

Take it out from the tank, put it different tank and treat it with melafix and salt. Turn up your temp and do 40% weekly water change. Grow it up until it get to the same size as the other, then you can put them together.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Move him to a seperate tank. That way he can heal up, and you can target feed him. Hopefully, in a short amount of time his size will start catching up so you can reintroduce him.

His fin nips should heal in about a week.


----------



## Lucouk (Sep 29, 2006)

loco how big are your P'S


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

thing you will have to consider, if his "personality" or his pecking order is still low
this will still happen twords him, size has no matter in terms of "getting picked on"
it depends on several factors including teritories.

a 60G tank is too small IMO, you are prob dealing with terriotry issues


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

if you leave him, he will probably get less food, and not grow as fast, and the gap in size will get bigger until they kill him. But if your not getting a bigger tank, it might not be a bad thing to just let him go. Or see if you can find someone else wants to take him off your hands.


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

i would move him and grow him first, if not then make sure they are always well fed, perhaps lower the temp a tad too


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

every case is different, sometimes they get killed off other times they get more aggressive, but in nature as alwasy it survival of the fitest


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Keep movin...nothing to see here folks..


----------



## FishHulk (Dec 8, 2006)

the only other tank i have is a newt tank that's cold and a 2 gallon tank. that's why i was suggesting putting him in a breeder net for a while? would this work?


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

read my above post before you do all of the hastle


----------



## crazyhubcaps (Jan 9, 2007)

this is my bigest and i have 4 babys in there i hope he dont eat them


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

_*Topic Moved to Disease, Parasite, and Injury Forum*_


----------

